# 66 upper molding install problem



## blueoldgoat (Jun 4, 2010)

Putting the upper reveal molding on the door outside

and I know there are little screws that go through

the fuzzie to hold it to the door.....but what about

the front section where the vent window is?

Is there anything to hold down the front part os

the molding?

Is there a special clip or just the vent window seal

holds the molding?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There is a tab on the front of the molding that is held in place with a screw, most are broken off when the reveal molding is removed. the second picture shows the location of the tab when installed,


----------



## blueoldgoat (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info.....

How would you get a screw through that hole with the vent window installed?

The body shop put the vents in first, then the door glass, and finally the molding.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You may be able to get to the screw with the vent window gasket removed,


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cant take that gasket out by itself. it goes in with the vent glass assembly.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you might be able to lube it up an push it in between the vent gasket and door, but if you want a screw in it the vent glass has to come out.


----------

